

Colorize your election party - Stubbs
http://hackaday.com/2008/11/03/colorize-your-election-party/

======
Stubbs
Regardless of the politics, this cool hack takes the election results and
describes how you could hook them up to a DMX controller to change the
lighting depending on how things are going.

